# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  صـورة تـاريخـيـة لأبـطـال مـانـديــلا 1989 فى القـصـر الجـمـهـورى

## يسرى معتصم محمد

*
*

----------


## مرهف

*الغالي يسري
تحياتي واشواقي يا غالي
احلي صوره من احلي زووول
ما عدمناك 
والصوره جات في جرح
:182fd25f9b06446ba41
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*هل من مزيـــــــــــــــــــد؟
:0069:
..
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*لن ننسي اياما مضت فرحا (الله يعيدها من تاني )
*

----------


## tito_santana

*هذا هو المريخ هذا هو التاريخ
*

----------


## ميدو1

*تسلم يا حبيبنا ونرجو المزيد
*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*يارب العجب ورفاقه يدخلو القصر الجمهوري تاني بدوري الابطال
                        	*

----------


## مدينة الورد

*صورة جميلة ، وكانت أيام جميلة ، ربي مناي تعيدها 
*

----------


## عوض الله ابراهيم

*بحبك من ما قمته بحبك من ما جيت بحبك يا مريخ ..
*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*- مشكورين يا شباب...بس عايزين أسماء أبطال مانديلا...
وين إنتو يا كبار المنتدى.؟؟
*

----------


## Zool

*هذا هو المريخ هذا هو التاريخ هذا هو الانجاز..

مشكور علي الصورة القيمة اتحفنا بالمذيد لو عندك

..
*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*مشكورين على  هذه الصوره  الرائعه والتى تدل على عظمه المريخ وروعته
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*لن ننسى اياما 

مضت فرحا 

قضيناها 


يا سلام يا سلام 

دة التاريخ 

تشكر يسرى
                        	*

----------


## mohd khair

*الصورة لمريخ سيكافا 1986
وليس لمانديلا 1989

لزوم التصحيح حبيبنا يسري
*

----------


## acba77

*شكرا للوثائق
                        	*

----------

